# Two weeks in Leicester



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 9, 2009)

If you find yourself stranded in Leicester for a fortnight, what is there to do?


----------



## mozzy (Jun 9, 2009)

If you can get yourself 5-6 or so miles out in the country, Leicestershire is gorgeous - especially heading towards Rutland. There are some really nice villages with lovely pubs. As for the city centre, i am not so sure. It's a fair size city but i've not been there for ages so i can't remember i'm afraid. I hear it's not too bad of a place in the right areas but there are some rough places too which are wise to aviod.  My family are from Leicester so i will ask them!


----------



## belboid (Jun 9, 2009)

National Space Centre, with the Sewage Museum opposite. Roman baths.  

can't remember if Everards do a decent pint or not.  but its a brewery, so cant be all bad.

oh, and the Phoenix, indie cinema


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2009)

Whirlwind romance?


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2009)

Leicester city is a bit uninspiring IME, but the county is nice.  As mozzy says, there are some lovely villages with excellent pubs.  One that's worth a visit is Naseby, which is a pretty little place with an excellent pub and a visitor centre on the site of the Battle of Naseby.    If you go say hello to the place for me, 'cos I grew up in the next village and remember it with a lot of affection!


----------



## belboid (Jun 9, 2009)

Bosworth field must be nearby as well, no?


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 9, 2009)

Precious little i'm afraid. See if there's anything decent on at the Curve theatre, it's nice and new. When are you visiting?


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2009)

belboid said:


> Bosworth field must be nearby as well, no?



About 15 miles away, I think.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> If you find yourself stranded in Leicester for a fortnight, what is there to do?



hang out with the Australian cricket team?


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jun 9, 2009)

Leicester has a lot of very nice bars and pubs but also a lot of chain pubs (if pubs etc is your thing)

Bossa is a mainly gay coffee/beer/cocktail bar not far from the station on the main drag, very mellow. I used to start my evenings out there.

The covered market is the biggest in Europe and very nicely cosmopolitan. 

It's a nice city.

Like t'others said, the countryside is pretty lush, you could go out on train or bus easily across the county. Lots of nice pubs. There's one at Mountsorrel, a real gem called the Swan Inn with a lovely back garden onto the river Soar. You could have a narrowboat for a day or two, or just go up the A6 on a bus.

Nottingham is an easy day trip too, a bit more historic and visual than Leicester with a very different feel to it.

I think there's quite a few Urbanites in Nott'm.

It's always good to meet an Urb I find.

Quorn, Woodhouse Eaves, Mountsorrel are my old stamping ground and they are set in good country with nice walks and pubs. Everards are as someone said a brewery. I always liked Tiger and Beacon bitters....


----------



## rioted (Jun 9, 2009)

No one has mentioned curry yet.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 9, 2009)

chainsaw cat said:


> The covered market is the biggest in Europe and very nicely cosmopolitan.



Leicester market is excellent IME.


----------



## rover07 (Jun 9, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> If you find yourself stranded in Leicester for a fortnight, what is there to do?



cry


----------



## marshall (Jun 9, 2009)

Weird, same question on the radio this morning as Aussie cricket team now have 2 weeks to kill twiddling their thumbs in Leicester.

Sorry, can't remember the phoned-in suggestions...something about a market...sounded pretty grim tbh


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 9, 2009)

rover07 said:


> cry



It's not that bad, I was at university there. If you've got access to a car and can get out into the country there are some great country pubs in the surrounding area (or were, it's quite a few years since I was at uni there). Talking of pubs, I wonder if the Craddock in Stoneygate's still going? It used to be my local, I had plenty of pints of Tiger down there 

Apart from the other suggestions people have made, the eco house at Hinckley's worth a look.


----------



## baldrick (Jun 9, 2009)

rioted said:


> No one has mentioned curry yet.


a massive oversight, imo.

dunno where's good these days, but belgrave gate/london road used to be the places to go.

when are you there?  the caribbean carnival in August should be ace.

the city galleries on gallowtree gate (or maybe the street at the end of it towards the station that i can't remember the name of) usually has some fab modern art.

castle park is nice in the summer.

the roman ruins also good for a quick snoop round.

the criterion has nice beer.

the eco house is on Hinckley road, not in Hinckley, but yes it's v cool.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 9, 2009)

baldrick said:


> a massive oversight, imo.
> 
> dunno where's good these days, but belgrave gate/london road used to be the places to go.
> 
> ...



Fair enough. I haven't actually seen it, it was set up after I left the area.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 9, 2009)

marshall said:


> Weird, same question on the radio this morning as Aussie cricket team now have 2 weeks to kill twiddling their thumbs in Leicester.
> 
> Sorry, can't remember the phoned-in suggestions...something about a market...sounded pretty grim tbh



Did you not consider that maybe the OP posed the question because they had heard about the aussies predicament?


----------



## plasticene (Jun 13, 2009)

Shoot yourself


----------



## Pip (Jun 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Whirlwind romance?



I only opened this thread because I once had a whirlwind romance in Leicester!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2009)

Donna Ferentes said:


> If you find yourself stranded in Leicester for a fortnight, what is there to do?


walk home.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 13, 2009)

are you a member of the aussie twenty twenty cricket team, donna?


dave


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 13, 2009)

I went to Uni there but am struggling to think of a single notable thing about the place.



But yeah you should go for a curry in Belgrave Gate, as someone said above.  At least when I was there.

I will also second the tip about getting a bike and going for rides into the country, there are indeed some great pubs


----------



## lang rabbie (Jun 16, 2009)

Catch Stephen Daldry's production of An Inspector Calls at the brand new Curve Theatre

Actually a couple of the one-nighters look quite interesting as well.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 17, 2009)

There was a cinema there which was good, showed loads of offbeat/arthouse things; I saw Pi there right when it first came out.


----------

